
Regiomontanus: The Man in the Moon (2015) - diodorus
https://blogs.mhs.ox.ac.uk/insidemhs/regiomontanus-man-moon/
======
yesenadam
"It is the 1482 astronomical calendar compiled by Johannes de Monte Regio.."

I learnt about him a few years ago, in connection with history of mathematics
I think. His name was actually Johannes Müller (i.e. John Miller). He was from
a (not _the_ ) Königsberg, - King's mountain - which was later latinized as
Regiomontanus. Who wouldn't rather be _Regiomontanus_ than John Miller! From
wikipedia:

"Johannes Müller von Königsberg (1436-76), better known as Regiomontanus, was
a mathematician and astronomer of the German Renaissance, active in Vienna,
Buda and Nuremberg. His contributions were instrumental in the development of
Copernican heliocentrism in the decades following his death.

Regiomontanus wrote under the Latinized name of Ioannes de Monteregio (or
Monte Regio; Regio Monte); the adjectival Regiomontanus was first used by
Philipp Melanchthon in 1534. He is named after Königsberg in Lower Franconia,
not the larger Königsberg (modern Kaliningrad) in Prussia."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regiomontanus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regiomontanus)

